# Gaming Stuhl für große Leute, AKRacing ProX Series vs Maxnomic Office Comfort



## Dallervatan (13. Januar 2018)

*Gaming Stuhl für große Leute, AKRacing ProX Series vs Maxnomic Office Comfort*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Sitzmöbel fürs Büroarbeiten und Spielesessions. Ich bin mit 1,96 m recht groß (95 kg Gewicht) und passe daher vermutlich nicht auf jeden gängigen Stuhl. Nach einiger Recherche habe ich mir folgende Modelle rausgesucht:

AKRacing ProX Series: AKRacing ProX Series ▷ Test & Grossenberatung mit Video!

Maxonomic Office Comfort: MAXNOMIC OFFICE COMFORT kaufen | NEEDforSEAT(R)

Zumindest der Maxonomic Stuhl wurde mal von PCGH getestet und für gut gefunden. Allerdings habe ich auch schon die eine oder andere negative Kritik gelesen, vor allem hinsichtlich des wohl recht harten Polsters. Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit einem der Sitzmöbel oder hat eine Empfehlung für ein anderes Modell?

Danke und Grüße

Ps: hier ist noch der Test Gaming Chair Test 2017 - Kaufberatung


----------



## Ion (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl fÃ¼r groÃŸe Leute, AKRacing ProX Series vs Maxnomic Office Comfort*

Nutze seit Jahren diesen Stuhl hier: VERTAGEAR Racing Series, SL2000 Gaming Stuhl - weiss/sch… | CASEKING.de

Kann dir diesen wärmstens empfehlen.


----------

